# Mensch und Tier?



## magi86

Ist es so möglich:
..Die Unterschiede zwischen Mensch und Tier... Ist es grammatisch richtig, ode wäre das besser: zwischen den Menschen und Tieren?
Ich hoffe auf ihre schnelle Antwort.
Danke


----------



## Whodunit

Wunderbar: Die Unterschiede zwischen Mensch und Tier sind ...


----------



## mustang72

Zu Beginn habe ich noch etwas mehr Kontext vermisst, denn ... 

_ Der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier ist ..._

... klingt fuer mich natuerlicher. Ich versuche noch an Beispiele zu denken wo es in der Anwendung Probleme geben koennte, mir faellt aber grad nichts ein. Folgendes scheint in beiden Varianten gut zu sein:

Der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier ist gross, oder auch nicht.
Die Unterschiede zwischen Mensch und Tier sind gross, oder auch nicht.

Der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier ist je nach Spezies groesser oder kleiner.
Die Unterschiede zwischen Mensch und Tier sind je nach Spezies groesser oder kleiner.


----------



## Toadie

Sorry, but I had to ask...  Does this have anything to do with the Rammstein song _Tier_?  There's a line in that song "Was macht ein Mann der zwischen Mensch und Tier nicht unterscheiden kann, was?"


----------



## jazyk

Shouldn't it be _Die Unterschiede zwischen Menschen und Tier_ since _zwischen _requires the dative and _Mensch _is one of those weak nouns that have to end in _en _in all cases except nominative singular? I know it could be argued that _Menschen_ there could be construed as plural, but still I think that would be grammatically the safest option.

Jazyk


----------



## Hutschi

Es stimmt, die Flexionsformen sind: 
der Mensch, des/dem/den/Menschen, Plural: die Menschen.

Man kann aber bei "Mensch" die Flexionsendung auch weglassen. (Duden, Bd. 9)

Im vorliegenden Fall haben wir aber eine Besonderheit: Man kann dann nicht unterscheiden, ob es sich um Singular oder Plural handelt.

Man lässt die Flexionsendung in solchen Fällen insbesondere weg, wenn beide Glieder im Akkusativ oder in Dativ stehen und weder ein Adjektiv noch ein Artikel beim Substantiv steht.

Beispiel: "Die Grenze zwischen Affe und Mensch" - (Beispiel aus Duden.)

Bei: _zwischen Menschen und Tier_ wird nicht deutlich, ob nur ein Mensch gemeint ist oder viele Menschen. Im vorliegenden Fall ist aber die Klassifikation bzw. Gattung gemeint.

*English:*
"Mensch" is one of the nouns where you can omit the endings. This is especially done, if there is neither an article nor an adjective, and if you have a group of two such words. 

One of the reasons is indeed: you cannot distinguish, whether it is plural or singular in accusative or dative forms in such cases.


----------



## jester.

jazyk said:


> Shouldn't it be _Die Unterschiede zwischen Menschen und Tier_ since _zwischen _requires the dative and _Mensch _is one of those weak nouns that have to end in _en _in all cases except nominative singular? I know it could be argued that _Menschen_ there could be construed as plural, but still I think that would be grammatically the safest option.
> 
> Jazyk



Ja, aber wenn du Mensch*en* verwenden willst, solltest du meiner Meinung nach auch Tier*e* schreiben.

Also entweder: _Die Unterschiede zwischen Mensch und Tier_ oder _Die Unterschiede zwischen Menschen und Tieren._


----------



## Hutschi

jester. said:


> Ja, aber wenn du Mensch*en* verwenden willst, solltest du meiner Meinung nach auch Tier*e* schreiben.
> 
> Also entweder: _Die Unterschiede zwischen Mensch und Tier_ oder _Die Unterschiede zwischen Menschen und Tieren._


 
In the second case, both forms are in the plural.


----------



## gaer

jazyk said:


> Shouldn't it be _Die Unterschiede zwischen Menschen und Tier_ since _zwischen _requires the dative and _Mensch _is one of those weak nouns that have to end in _en _in all cases except nominative singular? I know it could be argued that _Menschen_ there could be construed as plural, but still I think that would be grammatically the safest option.
> 
> Jazyk


An option is not "safest" when it causes an ambiguity that could be avoided.

Results 1 - 10 of about 138,000 for "zwischen Mensch und Tier".

That is certainly much clear to me to read! 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

mustang72 said:


> Zu Beginn habe ich noch etwas mehr Kontext vermisst, denn ...
> 
> _Der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier ist ..._


I think this depends on what is meant:

The differences between man and beast.
The difference between man and beast.

Are you thinking of one difference, or many differences? 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

jazyk said:


> Shouldn't it be _Die Unterschiede zwischen Menschen und Tier_ since _zwischen _requires the dative and _Mensch _is one of those weak nouns that have to end in _en _in all cases except nominative singular? I know it could be argued that _Menschen_ there could be construed as plural, but still I think that would be grammatically the safest option.
> 
> Jazyk


 
For such comparisons, we use the singular, just like in English:

The difference between man and beast ...

In order to avoid the ambiguity between the singular and plural, we use the shortened accusative case:

_zwischen Menschen und Tier_ ... this might seem grammatically correct to you, but it causes the ambiguity between "man" and "men." If you want to use the plural, you have to use the plural for "Tier" as well:

_zwischen Menschen und Tieren_ ... as you might feel, this doesn't sound like a comparison (in English you wouldn't use "between men and beasts" very often either)

_zwischen dem Menschen und dem Tier_ ... if you insist on the the dative case, you have to insert the definite article before both nouns. But again, I don't like it this way either.

_zwischen dem aufrechten Menschen und dem vierbeinigen Tier_ ... if you want to use adjectives before the nouns, you have to use the definite pus the correct case, too. You can't omit the definite article for only one of the noun - either both or non. 

I hope it helps a bit.


----------



## mustang72

gaer said:


> I think this depends on what is meant:
> 
> The differences between man and beast.
> The difference between man and beast.
> 
> Are you thinking of one difference, or many differences?
> 
> Gaer


Richtig! Aber dafuer brauche ich Kontext. Als Titel OK aber einfach so fuer sich als Satzanfang (...) klingt es in meinem Ohr _noch_ nicht richtig.


----------



## gaer

Similar, I think:

"zwischen Student und Lehrer"

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

mustang72 said:


> Richtig! Aber dafuer brauche ich Kontext. Als Titel OK aber einfach so fuer sich als Satzanfang (...) klingt es in meinem Ohr _noch_ nicht richtig.


 
Wieso? Du kannst doch so weiter machen:

_Der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier_ ist nur sehr klein, jedoch muss man anmerken, ...



gaer said:


> Similar, I think:
> 
> "zwischen Student/Schüler und Lehrer"
> 
> Gaer


 
Meistens haben "Studenten" "Professoren" als Vorgesetzte und über "Schülern" stehen "Lehrer".


----------



## mustang72

Whodunit said:


> Wieso? Du kannst doch so weiter machen:
> 
> _D*er* Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier_ ist nur sehr klein, jedoch muss man anmerken, ...


Im Bezug auf die urspruengliche Frage:
_D*ie* Unterschied*e* zwischen Mensch und Tier_ *sind* nur sehr klein, jedoch muss man anmerken, ...
Plural klingt fuer mich nicht richtig aber ich kann nicht sagen wieso, geschweige denn das dies Falsch waere. Wohl nur eine Praeferenz.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Meistens haben "Studenten" "Professoren" als Vorgesetzte und über "Schülern" stehen "Lehrer".


This distinction always escapes my mind. I realize it exists, but the idea of saying that "this professor is a great teacher" is so normal in English. 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo,

ich bin nicht mehr sicher, ob "der Unterschied zwischen" wirklich in jedem Fall den Dativ regiert, wie in "der Unterschied zwischen dem Menschen und dem Tier".

Vergleichen wir es mit dem Beispiel: "Der Unterschied zwischen rot und grün."

Ich habe das Ganze mit einem Freund diskutiert. 
Ist bei "der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier" wirklich gesichert, dass es auch hier der Dativ ist? Wir vergleichen hier zwei abstrakte Kategorien. Ist "Mensch" bzw. "Tier" hier wirklich der Dativ? Oder ist es eine nichtdeklinierte Grundform? Mir ist die Form nicht mehr wirklich klar. Wenn es Dativ wäre, wäre auch die Form: "Der Unterschied zwischen Menschen und Tier" richtig. Im anderen Fall würde das gegen das Prinzip der grammatischen Kongruenz verstoßen. Das Ergebnis wäre das Gleiche, wie nach der von mir zitierten Duden-Quelle, würde mir aber logischer erscheinen.


----------



## Bahiano

Hutschi said:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin nicht mehr sicher, ob "der Unterschied zwischen" wirklich in jedem Fall den Dativ regiert, wie in "der Unterschied zwischen dem Menschen und dem Tier".
> 
> Vergleichen wir es mit dem Beispiel: "Der Unterschied zwischen rot und grün." (...)


Hmm...
die Präposition zwischen verlangt zwingend Dativ! Wäre es Nominativ oder gar Genitiv, müsste es im Plural "...zwischen Menschen und Tier*e*" heißen.
Rot und grün sind keine Substantive, daher gibt es keinen Kasus.
Ich vermute, man verwendet hier "Mensch", um den Bezug zum Singular klarzustellen.


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin nicht mehr sicher, ob "der Unterschied zwischen" wirklich in jedem Fall den Dativ regiert, wie in "der Unterschied zwischen dem Menschen und dem Tier".


 
Ich hatte auch erst an den Nominativ gedacht, aber da würden sich zwei Probleme ergeben: "Zwischen" ist eine Präposition, die entweder den Dativ oder den Akkusativ erfordert. Den Nominativ kann keine Präposition erfordern (eine Ausnahme stellt hier "plus" dar, das jedoch, grammatikalisch gesehen, eine Konjunktion, nach der gefühlsmäßig und gebräuchlich kein Verb folgen kann, sein müsste). Der Genitiv nach "zwischen" wird durch andere Umstände (zwischen des Vater Kind und der Mutter Tochter ...) hervorgerufen und kann hier nicht zählen. Einen indeklinablen Kasus haben wir im Deustchen nicht (ich weiß nicht mal, ob es so etwas überhaupt gibt). Das zweite Problem wurde von Bahiano schon erwähnt: der Plural; da heißt es "zwischen Menschen und Tieren", während es im Nominativ "zwischen Menschen und Tiere" heißen müsste. Das jedoch ist eindeutig falsch.

Es bleibt also nur der Dativ übrig.



> Vergleichen wir es mit dem Beispiel: "Der Unterschied zwischen rot und grün."


 
Das kannst du auch als "Der Unterschied zwischen 'rot' und 'grün'" schreiben, was mich auf eine Idee bringt: Vielleicht benutzen wir bei diesen Angaben zitierte Formen?

Der Unterschied zwischen "Mensch" und "Tier" ist ...
Die Unterschiede, die man zwischen "Haus" und "Pension" entdecken kann, sind ...

Im Plural muss dabei jedoch der Dativ benutzt werden:

Der Unterschied zwischen Menschen und Tieren ist ... (Tiere wäre falsch)
Die Unterschiede, die man zwischen Häusern und Pensionen entdeckene kann, sind ... (Häuser wäre falsch)

Der Duden hilft mir leider nicht weiter, aber wir können es etwa so festlegen, wenn ihr zustimmt:

Bei Substantiven (Nomen im Duden genannt) im Singular wird die Zitierform beider gleichrangiger Begriffe verwendet (1), wenn "zwischen" sie gleichsetzt. Im Plural (2) sowie bei der Benutzung eines Attributes (s. auch _4_) (3) wird der Dativ ausnahmslos angewendet. Für Personalpronomen, ob attributiv (4) oder isoliert (5) verwendet, gelten die Deklinationsregeln des Dativs in beiden Numeri. Alle anderen Wortarten werden in ihren Grundformen gebraucht (6).

Jeweils zwei Beispiele:

(1) Der Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau ist oft geringer als man denkt.
.....Die Ähnlichkeit zwischen Mensch und Tier ist nahezu verblüffend.

(2) Ohne große Mühen lässt sich zwischen Computern und Menschen folgende Gemeinsamkeit feststellen: ...
.....Was die Differenz zwischen Soll- und Habenzinsen angeht, so kann man sagen, dass ...

(3) Als Gegensatz zwischen der höheren Kaste in Indien und der untersten Schicht in Deutschland ist dieser sehr bekannt: ...
.....Die Ungleichheit zwischen deutschen und amerikanischen Bürgern ist gar nicht so groß wie bisher angenommen.

(4) Ein gemeinsames Wesensmerkmal zwischen meinem und deinem Charakter ist, dass ich mich in der Öffentlichkeit offener und oft zu
.....frei zeige.
.....Meine Schwierigkeiten entstehen durch die große Diskrepanz zwischen meinem inneren Erleben und meinem äußeren Verhalten.
.....[stern.de]

(5) Wenn du denkst, zwischen dir und mir existiere auch nur die kleinste Gemeinsamkeit, so muss ich dich enttäuschen!
.....Einen Kontrast zwischen ihm und seinen Ansichten sehe ich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht.

(6) Die Verwandtschaft zwischen 'gehen' und 'stehen' ist nicht zu übersehen.
.....Mit der wissenschaftlich belegten Zusammengehörigkeit zwischen Ego und Sein lässt sich nun eindeutig sagen, dass ...

Bin gespannt auf eure Ideen und Einwände.


----------



## Acrolect

Ich habe eine naive Frage: Ist das Beispiel _zwischen Tier und Mensch_ analog zu den folgenden? 
_Tier und Pflanze leben in einer Art Symbiose miteinander._
_Ich bremse auch für Hund und Katze._​Ich weiß zu wenig über die deutsche Grammatik, um jetzt eine Regel produzieren zu können, die erklärt, wann man zählbare Singularnomen auch ohne Artikel verwenden kann (scheinbar muss es etwas mit der generischen Bedeutung zu tun haben). Aber ohne Koordination sind die Sätze problematisch.
_Tier lebt mit Pflanze in einer Art Symbiose._
_Ich bremse auch für Hund._​Also könnte es eher etwas mit der Koordination denn mit der Präposition _zwischen_ zu tun haben.

Formal verhalten die Wörter sich wie Zitierformen, aber inhaltlich passt das nicht, denn das Wort wird mit seiner Bedeutung verwendet und nicht metalinguistisch erwähnt.

Das Beispiel mit _rot_ und _grün_ finde ich sehr interessant: Sind das wirklich Adjektive in diesem Ko-text? Eigentlich stehen sie in Positionen, die syntaktisch nur Nomen erlauben.

Noch ein Zusatz zu _Studierenden und Lehrenden_. Ich finde, dass diese Opposition immer häufiger verwendet wird, da sie die eigentliche Situation viel treffender wiedergibt, denn an den meisten Instituten gibt es mehr Lehrpersonal ohne Prof.-Titel. Und zusätzlich fallen ProfessorInnen ja auch unter den Begriff der Lehrenden.


----------



## Hutschi

Acrolect said:


> Das Beispiel mit _rot_ und _grün_ finde ich sehr interessant: Sind das wirklich Adjektive in diesem Ko-text? Eigentlich stehen sie in Positionen, die syntaktisch nur Nomen erlauben.


 
Der Unterschied zwischen schnell und langsam zeigt sich an ...
(Hier wären es auch Adjektive).

Vielleicht ist die Form in so einem Fall gar nicht flektiert. Adjektive würden flektiert z. B. bei "Der Unterschied zwischen einem langsamen Auto und einem schnellen Auto. "


----------



## Acrolect

Aber:
_Der Unterschied zwischen hellem/deinem rot und dunklem/meinem grün_

Wenn das noch dasselbe Problem ist... (die Alternativversionen entsprechen einander nicht ganz, syntaktisch gesehen, denn Attribution durch eine Adjektivphrase ist natürlich etwas anderes als Determination durch ein Possessivpronomen).


----------



## Hutschi

Sagen wir es so:

Die Grundfrage: "zwischen Mensch und Tier" oder "zwischen Menschen und Tieren" war gelöst. Beides ist richtig, aber das erste klingt (zumindest für viele) besser.

Es bestand aber die Frage: Warum ist das erste richtig: müsste es nicht heißen: "zwischen Menschen und Tier"?

Der Duden, Bd. 9 gibt die Antwort: "Zwischen Mensch und Tier" ist richtig, weil man die Endungen (heute) weglassen kann - wenn Verwechslung mit Plural möglich ist. Er identifiziert es als Dativ. (Dativ in einer neuen Form ohne Flexionsendungen). 
In dem Fall wäre "zwischen Menschen und Tier"  auch richtig, aber mehrdeutig und deshalb zu vermeiden.

Wenn es sich aber gar nicht um einen Dativ handelt, dann wäre die Form "zwischen Menschen und Tier" falsch, nicht lediglich stilistisch unschön. Mein Freund hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es zwar bei "zwischen dem Menschen und dem Tier" ein Dativ sei, im anderen Fall eine unflektierte Form. Als Beispiel dafür, dass das möglich sei, gab er an: "zwischen rot und grün".

Die Phrasen sind jeweils unterschiedlich und müssen deshalb unterschiedlich behandelt werden. Die Frage ist: wozu gehört "zwischen Mensch und Tier": zu den Dativ-Formen oder zu den flexionslosen Formen?

_Der Unterschied zwischen hellem/deinem Rot und dunklem/meinem Grün._

Müssen "Rot" und "Grün" hier nicht Substantive sein?


----------



## Aurin

Hutschi said:


> Sagen wir es so:
> 
> Die Grundfrage: "zwischen Mensch und Tier" oder "zwischen Menschen und Tieren" war gelöst. Beides ist richtig, aber das erste klingt (zumindest für viele) besser.
> 
> Es bestand aber die Frage: Warum ist das erste richtig: müsste es nicht heißen: "zwischen Menschen und Tier"?
> 
> Der Duden, Bd. 9 gibt die Antwort: "Zwischen Mensch und Tier" ist richtig, weil man die Endungen (heute) weglassen kann - wenn Verwechslung mit Plural möglich ist. Er identifiziert es als Dativ. (Dativ in einer neuen Form ohne Flexionsendungen).
> In dem Fall wäre "zwischen Menschen und Tier" auch richtig, aber mehrdeutig und deshalb zu vermeiden.
> 
> Wenn es sich aber gar nicht um einen Dativ handelt, dann wäre die Form "zwischen Menschen und Tier" falsch, nicht lediglich stilistisch unschön. Mein Freund hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es zwar bei "zwischen dem Menschen und dem Tier" ein Dativ sei, im anderen Fall eine unflektierte Form. Als Beispiel dafür, dass das möglich sei, gab er an: "zwischen rot und grün".
> 
> Die Phrasen sind jeweils unterschiedlich und müssen deshalb unterschiedlich behandelt werden. Die Frage ist: wozu gehört "zwischen Mensch und Tier": zu den Dativ-Formen oder zu den flexionslosen Formen?
> 
> _Der Unterschied zwischen hellem/deinem Rot und dunklem/meinem Grün._
> 
> Müssen "Rot" und "Grün" hier nicht Substantive sein?


 
Ich würde sagen, nein. Du kannst ja auch den Unterschied zwischen 2 Verben, 2 Pronomen etc. betrachten. 
Von meinem Gefühl her würde ich Ausdrücke ohne Artikel nicht deklinieren. Für mich klingt auch besser "der Unterschied zwischen Herr und Dame" anstatt "zwischen Herrn und Dame", wobei hier ganz eindeutig der Dativ "Herrn" sich vom Plural "Herren" unterscheidet.


----------



## Hutschi

Aurin said:


> Ich würde sagen, nein. Du kannst ja auch den Unterschied zwischen 2 Verben, 2 Pronomen etc. betrachten.
> Von meinem Gefühl her würde ich Ausdrücke ohne Artikel nicht deklinieren. Für mich klingt auch besser "der Unterschied zwischen Herr und Dame" anstatt "zwischen Herrn und Dame", wobei hier ganz eindeutig der Dativ "Herrn" sich vom Plural "Herren" unterscheidet.


 
Genau das ist der springende Punkt. Die Frage ist: Ist bei "der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier" "Mensch" bzw. "Tier" dekliniert (im Dativ) oder nicht dekliniert. Der Duden (Bd. 9) sagt: ja, es steht im Dativ unter Wegfall der Endung. Ich denke aber, Aurin und mein Freund haben recht, es ist einfach nicht dekliniert.

Ich habe bei der Sprachberatung von Wahrig nachgefragt. Mal sehen, was das Ergebnis ist.


----------



## Bahiano

Aurin said:


> Ich würde sagen, nein. Du kannst ja auch den Unterschied zwischen 2 Verben, *2 Pronomen* etc. betrachten.
> Von meinem Gefühl her würde ich Ausdrücke ohne Artikel nicht deklinieren. Für mich klingt auch besser "der Unterschied zwischen Herr und Dame" anstatt "zwischen Herrn und Dame", wobei hier ganz eindeutig der Dativ "Herrn" sich vom Plural "Herren" unterscheidet.


Seltsamerweise heißt es aber "der Unterschied zwischen *dir* und *mir*" statt "der Unterschied zwischen *du* und *ich*".
Deutsch kann echt ätzend sein...


----------



## Hutschi

Ja. Hier wird dekliniert und es ist der Dativ.

Deutsch kann echt ätzend sein...


----------



## Kajjo

Bahiano said:


> Seltsamerweise heißt es aber "der Unterschied zwischen *dir* und *mir*" statt "der Unterschied zwischen *du* und *ich*".


Die Personen "Du" und "Ich" sind ja auch nicht gerade verallgemeinert, oder? Bei betonten und genau spezifizierten Objekten eines Vergleichs, wird im allgemeinen immer korrekt flektiert. Wenn also Artikel, Pronomen oder Adjektive die Substantive begleiten, wird flektiert. Wenn man den Vergleich dagegen als verallgemeinert oder sprichwörtlich auffassen kann, dann darf die unflektierte Grundform stehen (unabhängig davon, ob sie nun zufällig mit Dativ oder Plural deckungsgleich ist).

_"zwischen diesem Herrn und jener Dame"
"zwischen alten Hunden und jungen Welpen"
_ 
_"zwischen Hase und Kaninchen"
"zwischen Affe und Mensch"
_
Kajjo


----------



## Bahiano

Kajjo said:


> Die Personen "Du" und "Ich" sind ja auch nicht gerade verallgemeinert, oder? Bei betonten und genau spezifizierten Objekten eines Vergleichs, wird im allgemeinen immer korrekt flektiert. Wenn also Artikel, Pronomen oder Adjektive die Substantive begleiten, wird flektiert. Wenn man den Vergleich dagegen als verallgemeinert oder sprichwörtlich auffassen kann, dann darf die unflektierte Grundform stehen (unabhängig davon, ob sie nun zufällig mit Dativ oder Plural deckungsgleich ist).
> 
> _"zwischen diesem Herrn und jener Dame"_
> _"zwischen alten Hunden und jungen Welpen"_
> 
> _"zwischen Hase und Kaninchen"_
> _"zwischen Affe und Mensch"_
> 
> Kajjo


Aaah, ich glaube, ich versteh's langsam... 
D.h. ich kann sagen also beides sagen:
1) der Unterschied zwischen *dir* und *mir* ist, dass ich singen kann und du nicht!
2) der Unterschied zwischen *du* und *ich* ist, dass "ich" die 1. Person sg. und "du" die 2. Person sg. ist!

Gell?


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo,
hier ist die versprochene Antwort der Wahrig-Sprachberatung.


> Sehr geehrter Herr Hutschenreuther,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei der WAHRIG-Sprachberatung.
> 
> >welche von folgenden Formulierungen ist richtig:
> >1. Der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier
> >2. Der Unterschied zwischen Menschen und Tier
> >3. Der Unterschied zwischen Menschen und Tieren
> >Ist es im ersten Fall ein Dativ? Oder ist es eine flexionslose Form?
> >Die Anfrage bezieht sich auf eine Diskussion im Wordreference-Forum. Wir konnten
> dort >keine Einigkeit erzielen.
> 
> "zwischen" erfordert eine Ergänzung im Dativ, wenn es nicht der
> Richtungsbezeichnung dient.
> 
> zwischen den Bäumen stehen (Lage -> Dativ)
> zwischen die Bäume stellen (Richtung -> Akkusativ)
> 
> Daher stehen in Ihrem Beispiel die auf "zwischen" folgenden Ausdrücke
> im Dativ.
> 
> Allerdings erkennt man dies nicht auf den ersten Blick, da "Mensch"
> laut z. B. "WAHRIG Fehlerfreies und gutes Deutsch" zu den Substantiven
> gehört, die von der schwachen zur starken Deklination wechseln. Bei
> diesen werden Akkusativ und Dativ Singular ohne die Endung "-en"
> gebildet. Besonders, wenn "Mensch" quasi als Gattungsbegriff und nicht
> für 'Person' verwendet wird, unterlässt man die Deklination. Dies
> bietet die Möglichkeit einer Differenzierung zwischen "Gattung" und
> "Person": Die erste Formulierung würde man als Unterschied zwischen
> den "Gattungen Mensch und Tier" lesen, die dritte als Unterschied
> zwischen den "Gattungen Mensch und Tier angehörenden Individuen".
> Insofern scheint die zweite Formulierung ungewöhnlich, da hier ein
> Unterschied zwischen Individuen und Gattung getroffen wird.
> 
> >Ich bitte deshalb auch um Erlaubnis, es gegebenenfalls dort veröffentlichen zu
> >dürfen.
> 
> Sie können unsere Antwort als Antwort der WAHRIG-Sprachberatung
> veröffentlichen.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> WAHRIG-Sprachberatung


----------



## Acrolect

Die wissen auch nicht mehr als wir 



> Besonders, wenn "Mensch" quasi als Gattungsbegriff und nicht
> für 'Person' verwendet wird, unterlässt man die Deklination.


_Diese Krankheitserreger können Mensch/dem Mensch/dem Menschen gefährlich werden.
_
Hier handelt es sich doch um eine generische Referenz/Gattungsbezeichnung - und trotzdem wahrscheinlich keine schwache Flexion.

Außerdem kein Wort zum Auslassen eines Artikels (oder eines anderen Determiners) und kein Wort zur Bedeutung der Koordination für diese Konstruktion.



> die dritte als Unterschied zwischen den "Gattungen Mensch und Tier angehörenden Individuen".


Ich finde nicht, dass sich diese These wirklich halten lässt. In manchen Kontexten vielleicht, aber Pluralnomen können durchaus für generische Referenz verwendet werden.

_Menschen sind eigentlich auch nur Primaten_.

Das bezieht sich doch auf die Kategorie Mensch und nicht auf irgendwelche Individuen (außer man interpretiert das als 'alle der Gattung Mensch angehörenden Individuen', was keinen grundsätzlichen Unterschied zur Gattung selbst ergibt).


----------



## Whodunit

Na ja, viel schlauer sind wir nun auch nicht. Frag sie mal bitte nach Beispielen, die die Aussage _*wenn "Mensch" quasi als Gattungsbegriff und nicht für 'Person' verwendet wird, unterlässt man die Deklination*_ unterstützen. Mir persönlich fällt kein Satz ein, in dem man eindeutig zwischen der Gattung und einer Person als _Mensch_ unterscheiden könnte.

Außerdem: Ich hatte das vorher schon mal erwähnt:



> Bei Substantiven (Nomen im Duden genannt) im Singular wird die Zitierform beider gleichrangiger Begriffe verwendet (1), wenn "zwischen" sie gleichsetzt.


 
Was haltet ihr davon, dass man vor allem bei verallgemeinernden Gleichsetzungen (unser Problem mit 'zwischen') die Zitierform im Singular (was theoretisch der Nominativ sein müsste), aber den Dativ im Plural verwendet? Ich wäre dir sehr verbunden, Hutschi, wenn du das in die Antwort an den WAHRIG-Verlag mit einbauen könntest.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo,
ich denke, die Zitierform ist klar. Nach dieser hatte ich nicht gefragt. 
Wenn eine Zeichenkette in Anführungsstrichen steht oder entsprechend auf andere Weise markiert ist, kann sie beliebig sein.
Beispiele: Der Unterschied zwischen "du" und "ich". Der Unterschied zwischen "mir" und "ich".

Gattungsbegriff ist hier im linguistischen Sinn gemeint. 
"Nero" ist ein Name. Aber in "Die Neros dieser Welt" ist es ein Gattungsbegriff.

Ein Vogel kann ein Individuum sein. Dann heißt es: Der Unterschied zwischen dem bestimmten Vogel und einem anderen Vogel.

Kajjo hat das Gleiche beschrieben, denke ich. Ein "verallgemeinerter Begriff" ist hier ein "Gattungsbegriff".

"Vogel" kann aber (linguistisch) als Gattungsbegriff verwendet werden.
Dann heißt es zum Beispiel: "Der Unterschied zwischen Vogel und Saurier."

Das ist alles beschrieben.

Es ist auch klar, dass man schlecht zwischen verschiedenen Hierarchien vergleichen kann. Deshalb ist "Der Unterschied zwischen Menschen und Tier" falsch. Hier ist "Menschen" ein Individualbegriff und "Tier" ist ein Gattungsbegriff.

Im Moment sehe ich nicht, was ich fragen müsste. Ich hatte mich gleich, nachdem die Antwort kam, bedankt. Ich gebe aber hier die Adresse an. http://www.wissenmediaverlag.de/196.0.html Es ist möglich, entsprechende Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Kajjo hat das Gleiche beschrieben, denke ich. Ein "verallgemeinerter Begriff" ist hier ein "Gattungsbegriff".


Richtig. Eigentlich war uns auch vorher schon alles klar. Ich denke, daß spätestens jetzt alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sind.

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

_*



			wenn "Mensch" quasi als Gattungsbegriff und nicht für 'Person' verwendet wird, unterlässt man die Deklination
		
Click to expand...

*_


> unterstützen. Mir persönlich fällt kein Satz ein, in dem man eindeutig zwischen der Gattung und einer Person als _Mensch_ unterscheiden könnte.


Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch falsch, denn die Bedingung ist umgekehrt: also wenn die Deklination unterlassen wird (bzw. eigentlich wenn die Deklinationsendung zero ist), so wissen wir, dass es sich um einen Gattungsbegriff handelt. Mir würde kein Beispiel einfallen, wo _Mensch_ artikellos und flexionslos verwendet würde und referierend wäre. Mir fallen aber Beispiele ein (siehe oben), wo _Mensch_ flektiert und einen Determiner bei sich hat und trotzdem kein Gattungsbegriff ist.

Ich finde das Konzept _Gattungsbegriff_ auch ziemlich problematisch, denn es geht ja eigentlich um Referenz, also um die Frage, ob ich mich mit einem Ausdruck auf etwas in der Textwelt Existierendes beziehe oder nur auf die durch den Ausdruck bezeichnete Kategorie (= generische Refererenz). Da generische Referenz formal mannigfaltig ausgedrückt werden kann (Sg., Pl., bestimmt, unbestimmt...), hilft das mir (mit Ausnahme der umformulierten Bedingung von oben) für das gegebene Beispiel gar nicht.

_Der Unterschied zwischen Tieren und Menschen
Der Unterschied zwischen den Tieren und den Menschen
Der Unterschied zwischen einem Tier und einem Menschen
Der Unterschied zwischen dem Tier und dem Menschen

Der Unterschied zwischen Tier und Mensch_ mag idiomatisch besser sein, aber in keinem der Sätze beziehe ich mich tatsächlich auf individuelle Tiere oder Menschen, sondern immer auf die Kategorie.



> Gattungsbegriff ist hier im linguistischen Sinn gemeint.
> "Nero" ist ein Name. aber in "Die Neros dieser Welt" ist es ein Gattungsbegriff.


Dann wäre aber Gattungsbegriff das Gegenteil von Eigennamen (im Sinne von engl. _common noun_). Das trifft aber nicht die Verwendung von Wahrig, denn dann wäre _Mensch_ ja per definitionem ein Gattungsbegriff.
Common nouns (tut mir Leid, ich kenne die deutsche Entsprechung nicht) können aber sowohl generisch als auch referierend verwendet werden.

_Neros sind schrecklichen Menschen.
Wir haben zwei Neros in der Klasse _
(egal, ob man jetzt Menschen, die diesen Eigennamen tragen, damit meint, oder solche, die Ansätze zum Cäsarenwahn haben).


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Wenn eine Zeichenkette in Anführungsstrichen steht oder entsprechend auf andere Weise markiert ist, kann sie beliebig sein.
> Beispiele: Der Unterschied zwischen "du" und "ich". Der Unterschied zwischen "mir" und "ich".


 
Die Zitierform wird bei Singularsubstantiven allerdings ohne Anführungszeichen geschrieben und nicht wie eine übliche Zitierform behandelt. Bei "Der Unterschied zwischen 'du' und 'ich'" kannst du die Anführungszeichen nicht weglassen, bei den Singularsubstantiven schon, obwohl sie nicht flektiert sind. Das ist es, was ich unter "werden in der Zitierform verwendet" verstehe.



> Gattungsbegriff ist hier im linguistischen Sinn gemeint.
> "Nero" ist ein Name. Aber in "Die Neros dieser Welt" ist es ein Gattungsbegriff.


 
Analog zu unserem Beispiel mit Mensch und Tier müsste man aber den Singular von "Neros" benutzen, was zu einer erheblichen Ambiguität führt:

Der Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier ...
Der Unterschied zwischen Nero und Anhänger Caligulas ...

Hier würde man nicht den Gattungsbegriff herauslesen/-hören.



> Im Moment sehe ich nicht, was ich fragen müsste. Ich hatte mich gleich, nachdem die Antwort kam, bedankt. Ich gebe aber hier die Adresse an. http://www.wissenmediaverlag.de/196.0.html Es ist möglich, entsprechende Fragen zu stellen.


 
Mal sehen; wenn ich Langeweile verspüre, vielleicht.


----------

